# For Griff



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff I bumped into a few old mates last week ... had a good politics discussion


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

whos Grizley Adams supposed to be?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> whos Grizley Adams supposed to be?


 Karl Marx Jason !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought it was David Bellamy!!!









Jason


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

They put Nikolai but forgot about Stalin.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

where's Trotsky?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> They put Nikolai but forgot about Stalin.


 Adrian Stalin is not someone the Russians like to remember or even talk about.

PG .. Leon's on a tea break


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

JoT said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > They put Nikolai but forgot about Stalin.
> ...


What getting the ice pick out of his head?
















No wonder the Russians want to forget Stalin.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can make out Chico, Groucho, Gummo and Zeppo but where's Harpo? I didn't know the other brother was Karl.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone want to but a book? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...item=6923913963









Brother Karl










Fred isn't there either, poss getting his tash trimmed?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You could hide a badger in that!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> Adrian Stalin is not someone the Russians like to remember or even talk about.
> 
> PG .. Leon's on a tea break


 Then I assume they like to talk about Lenin and Putin.























I asked because Nicolai doesn't fit the comunist profile. He's in bad company there.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Anyone want to but a book? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...item=6923913963


 Wow, PG. What did you do with this book in your library for so long? Read it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Err I never actually got round to reading it Adrian! Probably like 99% of all the people who own it!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Had an interesting conversation with the company trouble shooter today which quite unnerved me.









She has studied the life of Che Guevara quite closely as did I in my younger years, not that I supported his views particularly.

He was an interesting and enigmatic character and somewhat idealistic and compared to his peers (Castro). He did not like America and wasn't too keen on the USSR either, seeing both as having similar agendas.

What I can't understand is why a company spy would be at all interested in an altruistic (in some eyes) figure like Guevera?

We have something in common, perhaps? Errr, not much.
















It's a shame the company has no interest in altruism or the welfare of its crippled staff.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Stan

it's an interesting approach developing in industry - Take your guerilla leader and consider them as an "inspirational manager".

What are the qualities that Che had in bucketloads? Enormous belief & passion, charisma, intelligence, the ability to communicate etc etc.

Build your high flying managers in that mould and you have an advantage over your competitors....

Nin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What does he wear whilst contemplating life??

Rolex sub of course!!

Shamlessly taken from 'the other side'


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

jasonm said:


> What does he wear whilst contemplating life??
> 
> Rolex sub of course!!
> 
> Shamlessly taken from 'the other side'


Looks rather more like a GMT to me.

Funny how Communists are often very keen on decadent capitalist goods.









That pic could have been a great Rolex ad.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Che didn't spend much on his wardrobe so he must have had a few bob to spare for a watch.


----------

